# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ranalisma rostrata-info?



## PlantNewbie88 (May 5, 2003)

Hi, I was searching through aquabid and I came across a plant named Ranalisma rostrata, what are the care requirements for this plant? I'm a newbie, so help me out!


----------



## PlantNewbie88 (May 5, 2003)

Hi, I was searching through aquabid and I came across a plant named Ranalisma rostrata, what are the care requirements for this plant? I'm a newbie, so help me out!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

The fellow selling it, Ghazanfar Ghori, is a member here. You can send him a private message or if you go to his profile, his e-mail address might be on there.

I've had this plant for a while, but it has never been healthy. I think it needs heavy fertilization, but I still haven't figured out why mine's so sick. It's *supposed* to look like E. tenellus, only shorter and always green. I'm sure it does best with CO2 and lots of light.

Tula (2la), also at this site, has a photo of a beautiful foreground of R. rostrata. You can ask for requirements. Hope you get the answers you need







.

-Naomi

PS - I just realized why you haven't gotten any answers, yet. This weekend is the AGA convention. I'm pretty sure that both Ghazanfar and Tula are attending it. They should be back tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm not at the convention (too busy, too poor), but the plant I have is R. humile. If it's anything like R. rostrata, there aren't any real special demands. Grows very similar to tenellus chain sword.

_____


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, Tula. Sorry to hear you couldn't go. I can't wait to read about it from the people that did attend. I live vicariously







.

I'm having the worst time trying to grow my R. rostrata nicely. I think it's helping that I'm increasing the nitrates I dose, but what's been happening in my 10-gallon with 28W PC lighting is that the older leaves would rot faster than new leaves would sprout, then staghorn would grow wildly on the rotting leaves. They've thrown out runners, but the daughter plants are absolutely scrawny and pathetic. I'm expecting some of the micro E. tenellus this week and I was thinking of replacing all of the Ranalisma with it, but since I'm seeing new growth after increasing the nitrates, I'm going to give it a little more time.

So far, it's been a most infuriating plant. I have it in Eco-Complete, provide DIY CO2, dose the higher end of the recommended amounts of Flourish, F. Phosphorus, F. Iron, and I add KNO3. Then again, my other plants are not doing well, either. Today I stuck pieces of Jobe's spikes near most of my sickly plants so I'm hoping for some improvement.

PlantNewbie88, if you're pretty successful at keeping similar, runner-type plants, I say go ahead and get the R. rostrata. I think it's just me - I can't seem to get my tank balanced no matter what I do... Don't want you to pass up getting this plant because of my ineptitude at keeping it







. It's always worth a try. BTW, Ghazanfar grows beautiful, healthy plants. If you win his auction, you'll definitely be pleased with the goods.

-Naomi


----------



## PlantNewbie88 (May 5, 2003)

Hey, thanks for all the replies. I think I will go with an easier plant, I have a 55 gallon planted tank and i'm seeing just way too much gravel. So I need a nice green, lush, and thick groundcover. I have just a little over 3wpg and i have 2 diy c02 reactors going on the tank. I fertilize with Flourish and use flourish tabs. Any suggestions? I'm a newbie, so I need an easy plant! Thanks!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Its EASY! Its a WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED. I came
back from the AGA and its doubled the
area it had covered - and my cat is missing.
A friend of mine is growing it in his low tech
10G tank (soil substrate though) and its
growing pretty fast for him too.

BTW - Christel hadn't heard of this one so she took some from me.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

The one in the foreground..

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Ghori, 
where did you get this plant from(country), 
if you don't mind me asking? 
It looks great!
Just wondering how long it has been around North America, 
did you happen to send it to anyone in Canada?
I never heard of it until now.

I'm getting pretty tired of glosso, but still want something that stays pretty low!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I got it from Charley Sabatino - he imports from Oriental Aquarium.
I'm sending you a PM.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I got this plant from him too but It wouldn't do anything for me.









George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Ghanzafar can you post the tank conditions for this plant because it seems like most people have trouble growing it.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ghazanfar, is that L.aromatic you have as a fore-mid ground plant, towars the back left? I think this plant needs C02 to thrive..


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Tank conditions...

220W CF 
75G tank
Flourite substrate
Pressurized CO2 - 25-30 ppm

I use KNO3, K2SO4, KH2PO4 and a hydroponic trace mix.

I don't think its difficult at all, infact
its a weed!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Raul-7:
> Ghazanfar, is that L.aromatic you have as a fore-mid ground plant, towars the back left? I think this plant needs C02 to thrive..


That's Eusteralis stellata 'broad leaf'.
IMO L. aromatica is pretty easy. We have
local clb memebrs who are growing it with
DIY CO2 and moderate light. Ofcourse, with
higher light it does a lot better.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

So how do you tell the difference between it and tenellus? It looks the same to me.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, when grown emersed the difference is clear - Ranalisma's emersed
leaves look more like a small Ozelot leaf in shape.
Submersed, Ranalisma has soft leaves, about the width of tennelus 'micro'
and doesn't grow tall at all. Even older plants stay short.
Side by side you will easily be able to tell them apart.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Who's charley Sabitino? I thought I knew everybody in the trade.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

charley is lowcaster on aquabid. He imports from Oriental aquariums regularly.

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Ghazanfor,

Or anybody for that matter.

Do you know if anybody has had luck growing this plant without co2? I'd like to give it a shot in a different tank that has eco-complete in it. I plan on starting excel in this tank as soon as my bottle of it arrives in the mail.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.

[This message was edited by George Willms on Mon December 01 2003 at 10:58 AM.]


----------

